# 1 MB MacII ROM Needed... Mine doesn't work...



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 15, 2002)

I need a 512k or 1 MB MacII ROM. I used an older Macintosh from work (A Performa in the 500 area which is my "Lower End Learning System") and got a few copies of a Mac Rom... but none work... some did for a while, then got corrupted, even though it said it works perfectly.

I need this to beable to run Mac OS 8.1*, which I bought a CD for, but found out that I didn't need it. 

Please help me out!

**The CD I bought says Mac OS 8 on it, but near the bottom it says:

Version 8.1
691-1912-B
U97073-121-B


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

In order to run 8.0/8.1, you need the ROM of a system that had a 68040/68LC040 processor. None of the Mac II series came with 040s (the fastest was the IIfx with a 68030 at 40 MHz). The Quadras and some Performas had them.

Also the Mac II seris had ROM ranging in size from 256k (the Mac II) to 512k (Mac IIfx), the Quadra 700 & 900 were the first to have a full 1 MB ROM (just FYI, it doesn't really make that big a difference, knowing you need the ROM from a 68040 system is more important).


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

And just where would we need to sent it to? (I maybe pulling a Quadra 900 out of commission soon)


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

ok, this is the non technical police and you guys are busted. Hand over the thread to the proper authorities and we will let you off litely this time. 

now just to get you guys back on the straight and narrow here  - 

BB - what ever happened with the tshirts and talks with admin?

racerx - i posted to your joke thread. googolplex laughed so it must have been a decent joke. although i found it on an indecent site 

now - you are both to report immediately to Herve's B&G for further disciplining.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 16, 2002)

print 3 - 1 - 2


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

You can send it to BlingBling3k12@attbi.com if the file size is small enough (i think under 2 MB). If not, if you have AOL Instant Messenger, you can file transfer through there.

This is the model specs I need....
I can emulate a Quadra 900 (recommended), a lower Quadra 700, or a higher Quadra 950. All 3 say they're compatible with Mac OS 8.

The CPU is 68040, but I can also emulate 68020 and 68030.


Now some quick questions...
It asks me to give it a certain amount of RAM. Is 128 too much? Should I go down to 64 or 32? 8 MB was the recommended amount. 

Thanks RacerX if you can help me!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

Also, went and looked at the info for the LC III that I used to make the ROM file, it was a 1 MB ROM so I don't know why it wouldn't work.

Anyone that can help please do!

Thanx!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 16, 2002)

http://geta.life.uiuc.edu/~badger/apple2.html


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

not really what i wanted, but cool anyways...

can anyone help me? anyone?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Also, went and looked at the info for the LC III that I used to make the ROM file, it was a 1 MB ROM so I don't know why it wouldn't work.*



It is not the size that counts, it is what is written into it that matters when trying to run OS 8.

Also I have 144 MB for RAM in my Quardra 950, but only 32 MB in my PowerBook Duo 280c (both have Mac OS 8.1 install and are running  on 68040 and 68LC040 processors respectively). Both run nicely, but I run bigger tasks on the 950 (which actually has more to do with having three 21" monitors on it than the amount of memory  ).


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

so you think you could get me a rom file? please?!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

Gosh!

You are _sooooo_ impatient! Kids today, I tell ya!  

It'll have to wait for me to actually get home first (I'm reconfiguring a clients network right now). Should be home in a couple hours though.

Hey, aren't I going to need a utility to extract this ROM? You could post a link so I can download it when I'm done here.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 17, 2002)

I found a ROM that works, although it could be better. I'll get you the address of a program so you can make a good one. 

I got it to install on a 1 GB virtual hard drive, which is working perfectly! Once I get the Internet working on it, which is possible, I will be much happier.

Thanks very much!

It's 2:30 AM and I need some sleep!


----------



## ksv (Feb 17, 2002)

I have a Quadra 700, just give me an app to extract the ROM and I'll try to do so


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks KSV, but I don't need one right now but I'll try a few sites to see where I can get you one...

Here's a screenshot I took... Whatcha think?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

Cool, here is mine (at about 50% actual size).


----------



## RacerX (Feb 17, 2002)

You know you may be able to run A/UX 3.0 in that... though it is not as fun as Mac OS 8 in many ways (A/UX uses System 7.0.1 which is very limiting).

And Office 98 is PPC only, so if you system looks like a 680x0, it won't run.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 17, 2002)

wow... excellent 3 monitor setup... i'd get confused on where to look!  

well, i'll try a few other emulators that i've seen.... now that I know how to set it up...


----------

